# Feliway



## daisies231 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hey everyone. I recently moved my old family cat into my home. She's been here for the past 2 weeks and seems to be pretty content - I plugged in a Feliway diffuser in the living room the day she moved in and that does seem to have helped. During the night she'll come into the bedroom, but leaves shortly after and goes into the living room. I end up waking up from her crying in the living room. I try to call her in but it takes her a while to come back. 

Last night she seemed a lot more settled - she slept on the bed until 5am, went into the living room and started crying but instead of calling after her I tried to ignore her to see if that helped. She ended up coming straight back into the bedroom and curled up underneath a big chair that I'd moved in there in the hope that would help. I finally had a good night's sleep! As did she. 

I'm basically wondering if buying another Feliway diffuser for the bedroom might help? Is it okay using two in one flat? I don't really know enough about them really. Thinking of buying one this evening in the hope that she might settle down a bit more. 

Thanks!


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

It basically depends on your house layout. How much distance there is between the two points, and also air flow (if doors are left open, or if they're shut for large parts of the day). I don't think overdosing on it is an issue though, so as long as it's something you're happy with, you can double up if you think that would be more effective, yep.

I'm considering getting a 2nd diffuser for my living room, as the first is on the first floor. But the layout and plug availability in the 2nd room is quite possibly the least convenient ever!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

There was another thread on our forum about Feliway vs. Zylkene and as far as I recall Zylkene got more thumps up. It's a supplement which helps cats cope in stressful situations. It comes in capsules, you just open up one and sprinkle onto wet food. Zylkene is available without prescription online or from your vet. I used it and could really see it helped my Leo. Feliway didn't do anything for us


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> There was another thread on our forum about Feliway vs. Zylkene and as far as I recall Zylkene got more thumps up. It's a supplement which helps cats cope in stressful situations. It comes in capsules, you just open up one and sprinkle onto wet food. Zylkene is available without prescription online or from your vet. I used it and could really see it helped my Leo. Feliway didn't do anything for us


How long before a possible stressful situation should I give Pooh some Zylkene? (thinking about my move here).


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Britt said:


> How long before a possible stressful situation should I give Pooh some Zylkene? (thinking about my move here).


The leaflet inside my box of Zylkene says to start giving Zylkene 4 days before the event. My Leo is a big cat so over 5kg but he was fine on just 1 capsule a day.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Britt said:


> How long before a possible stressful situation should I give Pooh some Zylkene? (thinking about my move here).


I'd start about a 4/5 days before too. It does seem to work quite quickly but we've found you need the full dosage for the weight.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

daisies231 said:


> I'm basically wondering if buying another Feliway diffuser for the bedroom might help? Is it okay using two in one flat? I don't really know enough about them really. Thinking of buying one this evening in the hope that she might settle down a bit more.
> 
> Thanks!


We use a feliway in the bedroom, one in the kitchen and one in the TV room - all of the rooms the cats spend met time in. The bedroom one is a godsend and I do notice when it's run out lol!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Agree with HB at least a few days or even a week before you move. X


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Soozi said:


> Agree with HB at least a few days or even a week before you move. X


 I could not see any difference using feliway but worth a try as well as the Zylkene.


----------



## haslam75 (Oct 1, 2015)

We've had a kitten for just over a month. Due to the layout and size of our house we couldn't shut him in a room or anything like that. Our 3 year old cat was introduced within the first hour. It seemed to be going ok but now the kitten attacks Charlie all the time, Charlie barely comes in now, and I'm having to shut one or the other in my room at night, just to stop the snarling, hissing and scrabbling between them.
I plugged a Feliway in in the hall because they pass it all the time and in the last few days the bad behaviour has got decidedly worse. I really don't want Charlie to go and find another home and I don't want to give Newt because its close to Christmas and people may have him for the wrong reasons.
Charlie is a spayed girl.
Newt is due to be neutered in a few months.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@haslam75, How old is your kitten? If he is still a baby (less than 3 months old) it is unusual for a kitten that young to be so aggressive as to actually attack an adult cat. Usually they just want to play, which of course can be annoying to the adult cat if they are not in the mood.

It sounds as though Charlie is very unhappy indeed with the current situation, and you are right there is every chance now that she is hardly coming in to the house that she will go off and find another home for herself. It would be very unfair if she were to be pushed out of her home like that. 

Unfortunately without being able to keep the cat and the kitten separately and go back to square one to reintroduce them _slowly_, you are unlikely to get Charlie back into the house as long as Newt is there.

You say that due to the layout of our house you could not put Newt in a room of his own, but the only way you'll get Charlie to come back indoors is if you now create two separate areas in your home, (one for each cat) using an artificial physical barrier such as a full height door at the bottom of the stairs, or half way along a hall. This is not intended to be permanent but you may need to keep it in situ for a few months, depending upon the pace you are able to do the reintroductions, and that will depend entirely on the cats, you cannot rush it.. The barrier must prevent the cats from seeing each other at this stage, and then poor Charlie may regain enough confidence to come back indoors, and as long as she can't actually see Newt she may decide to stay. Later, much later, you may be able to change the barrier to a see through screen door.

After a few weeks of no contact at all and when Charlie has settled back in, you could try very slow reintroductions, starting with 10 minutes supervised contact a day, I stress it must be supervised at all times. You would need to be guided by Charlie's reaction as to what pace to go at. The moment Charlie seemed upset you should separate the cats back to their own quarters. Never allow Newt to chase her, and don't allow any fights. Keep them occupied with play when they are together, by entertaining them with games, e.g. Flying Frenzy rod toys. Feed them treats near each other, so they associate each other with rewards. Reassure Charlie loads, and if she seems nervous of Newt pick her up and put her in a safe place e,g, on a cat tree.

Some kittens reach sexual maturity as early as 4 months, so if Newt is around 4 mnths old his sexual maturity could be contributing to his aggressive behaviour to Charlie. Some vets these days are happy to neuter 4 month old kittens. Yours may be if you ask, but if not then I would contact all the other vets in your area, there will be one who will neuter early. Or you can contact RCVS and ask them to give you the name of a local vet who does early neutering.

http://findavet.rcvs.org.uk/find-a-vet/advanced-search/

I am not saying that neutering Newt will resolve all the problems, but it may help reduce his aggression to Charlie. You still need to go through slow reintroductions, for the sake of Charlie, seeing as her confidence has been badly damaged.


----------

